# Motobecane Record crank noise



## feh (Mar 8, 2007)

Hoping somebody can suggest a course of action...

Just bought a BD Motobecane Record 3 months ago. I use it primarily for commuting to work.

I only have about 240 miles on it, and about 75 miles ago I started hearing a creak/click from the crank once per revolution. It occurs when the right pedal is at (or near) 12:00. The harder I pedal, the louder the noise.

The BB is sealed cartridge, and the crank is FSA aluminum. I've done my best to look for other sources of the noise, and I am 95% sure it's the crank.

I'd like to fix this myself. What is the procedure to follow?

Thanks!


----------



## Bertrand (Feb 1, 2005)

Why don't you repost to the Components, Wrenching forum. You'll likely get more help there. 

However, it mike be a good idea to describe the brand/model of the components in question, rather than the name on the downtube of your bike.


----------

